# Christmas



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

HHA optimizer sight
Truball max pro 4
Arrows
Fuse carbon blade
160 conibears
Rebar stakes


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

not archery but i want to get a 17 hmr or a 22 mag to go shoot some small game around here


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Rebar stakes??? what?



I don't have much on my list this year...just some small stuff (NOT including rebar stakes, lol).


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

new snowboard  gettin it satuerday!


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Its all in the sig...:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Waterfowl huntin' stuff! Maybe will get a few arrows!!
Ben


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

.223
cabelas turkey and coyote target
coyote caller
food plot 
quiver
new broadheads
lumenoks


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Just a healthy family and some good times...:thumbs_up


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> Rebar stakes??? what?


For leghold traps. That awY they can be staked solid and I don't have to worry about my ***** getting away.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> For leghold traps. That awY they can be staked solid and I don't have to worry about my ***** getting away.


Ohhhh...I get it! I guess you did have 160 conibears on your list so I should've been able to figure that one out.


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

I asked for a new camera to film my hunts because my other one is getting a little old. Then i asked for some small stuff like arrows a new release some camo but other then that a buy every thing i want or need.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Im wanting some AR15 parts for my build. Id like some new arrows too.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

^ What AR parts are you wanting i have a full lower end and a barrel that i took of my diamond they where Magpull parts.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> Ohhhh...I get it! I guess you did have 160 conibears on your list so I should've been able to figure that one out.


 I use wood stakes for them.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> new snowboard  gettin it satuerday!


nice i got my snowboard 2 years ago on christmas


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

War_Valley_Boy said:


> ^ What AR parts are you wanting i have a full lower end and a barrel that i took of my diamond they where Magpull parts.


 I already have barrel. And I already know what Lower im getting. Right now im looking for an upper.


Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> I already have barrel. And I already know what Lower im getting. Right now im looking for an upper.
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


Oh what lower are you getting my new one is a plumcrazy and my upper is the stock diamond upper I have the diamond lower end but its geting tricked out.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

When your bored you don't make loser threads like these make something original to ya self knowudimean? Besides there was a thread a couple weeks back on this same topic


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Im keeping an eye out for a Spikes lower.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Spikes are made round here!! My gpa has like 3 Lol There beast dude I have shot a couple!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

parkerd said:


> When your bored you don't make loser threads like these make something original to ya self knowudimean? Besides there was a thread a couple weeks back on this same topic


lol, I made that christmas post like a year ago. haha


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah but it was just here someone brought it back up!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Do we need to get Parker some pig snares? So he can choose his "pig" size


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

yah well you would have to go through all of that older stuff so i made a brand spankin new one.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Search bar  My "pig" size is xxxxxl


----------



## LittleD_98 (Sep 24, 2011)

Planning on getting a gift card from my grandparents to either Cabelas or Bass Pro Shop so I can go get some stuff that I have wanted. Also using the money I get to buy myself a new bow!


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

parkerd said:


> Search bar  My "pig" size is xxxxxl


 Parker you are really random person!


----------



## drluka (Sep 30, 2010)

Already got my christmas gift! and 8 week old Chocolate Lab PuppY! She is gonna be my new hunting buddy~~


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Shhhwwweeeeettt^^ Whats wrong wist being random?


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

parkerd said:


> Shhhwwweeeeettt^^ Whats wrong wist being random?


 Nothing wrongs with being random its way better than be being a boring person! I was just pointing it out.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

drluka said:


> already got my christmas gift! And 8 week old chocolate lab puppy! She is gonna be my new hunting buddy~~


picccccs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowtechman98 (Nov 23, 2011)

drluka said:


> Already got my christmas gift! and 8 week old Chocolate Lab PuppY! She is gonna be my new hunting buddy~~


 lucky I want one to train for duck hunting


----------



## drluka (Sep 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drluka (Sep 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

i'm hoping to buy a 7mm-08 from a guy that my dad knows.


----------



## bowtechman98 (Nov 23, 2011)

That's a nice pup! U plannin on training her for duck hunting?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I told my parents and grandparents that I just wanted stuff for my truck, I'm hoping I'll get what I am planning on doing next to my truck which is the exhaust, I can do some 2 and a quarter inch true dual exhaust with 2 flowmaster 40 series mufflers installed myself on my truck with some shorty/pny headers that I got for it for less than $300.
and other than that I said some replacement blades for my broadheads since I am in need of new blades on 4 of my six muzzy mx-3's and then that's it since I dont really need anything for my bow since what I would do to my bow I dont really need to do at the moment and could use that money to fix up my truck which I would rather do since I got 2 perfectly good bows in my room that if I do my part can kill any deer, goh, elk etc. in the country and can also take them to a 3-d course and shoot good scores with them and enjoy it. my truck needs some loving and I want to fix it up to where it looks brand new and then I got an awesome truck to drive me and my bows to my hunting spots and 3-d shoots.


----------



## drluka (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't do much bird hunting but I wanna train her to trail wounded game and for shed hunting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okdeerslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

Have already bought all my Xmas presents lol

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

stuff for my truck - exhaust, leveling kit


----------

